# Top 10 Romantic Hotels



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.tablethotels.com/Tablet10/List/fr/0/0/13

* 1- Amangani - Jackson Hole - WY, USA

 2- Amanjena - Marrakesh - Morocco

 3- La Villa Gallici - Aix-en-Provence - France

 4- Domaine Des Hauts De Loire - Onzain - France

 5- Villa Fontelunga - Arezzo - Italy

 6- Villa des Orangers - Marrakech - Morocco

7- The Schlosshotel Grunewald - Berlin - Germany

 8- Chateau de Bagnols - Bagnols - France

 9- Vigilius Mountain Resort - South Tyrol - Italy

10- Maroma Resort & Spa - Cancun Mexico*


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you post lists only where Morocco is represented?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Amangani (USA)*
























































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Amanjena (MOROCCO)*



































































































​


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

I think all the Amanresort are super romantic....

I also love
Amankila Bali
Amanjiwo - Java
Amanpuri Phuket
Amandari Bali


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

beautiful and romantic hotels..


----------



## Skaros (Jan 25, 2005)

I like the Amanjena of Marocco! 

And since we talk about romantism ,how about these hotels of Santorini Island , Greece:

*SANTORINI PRINCESS Luxury Hotel Appartments ******

www.santoriniprincess.com













































































































Katikies Hotel ***** SANTORINI ISLAND


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Santorini is very romantic ! a great place to be with the one you love!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Villa Galici (FRANCE)*






































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Domaine Des Hauts De Loire (FRANCE)*






































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Villa Fontelunga (ITALY)*


















































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Villa des Orangers (MOROCCO)*























































​


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll nominate the Chateau Frontenac or Banff Springs Hotel.

These pics are making me feel poor....a tad nicer than my place.


----------



## sarajevsko_pivo (Apr 28, 2007)

i vote for the hotel in Morocco


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> *Amanjena (MOROCCO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG...i love this hotel :banana2:​


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah... wow... very beautiful... I wish it was my house. 

Portugal also has pretty nice historical hotels, but that's to oneself to discover.


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Santorini...with the women included 

so..Morocco, and France are very nice too..
and Sandals, in Jamaica?? :dunno:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

isaidso said:


> I'll nominate the Chateau Frontenac or Banff Springs Hotel.
> 
> These pics are making me feel poor....a tad nicer than my place.


Chateau Lake Louise is also superb.


----------

